# [programas]Como instalar java de sun en gentoo...[abierto]

## Jack Krauser

Hola a todos una vez mas, heme aqui con otro gran incoveniente:

Quiero instalar java ya que trabajo sobre este lenguaje y quiero tener el java pero de SUN no el icetead (no lo he probado xq no dispongo de mucho tiempo, asi que no dire si es bueno o no) y al buscarlo mediante "emerge -s sun-jdk" me dice que esta MASKED:

```
Jack-Krauser-Gentoo64 ~ # emerge -s sun-jdk

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : sun-jdk ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  dev-java/sun-jdk [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.6.0.27

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 166,568 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/overview/index-jsp-136246.html

      Description:   Oracle (formerly Sun) Java SE Development Kit

      License:       Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE
```

me puse a investigar porque no habia una version estable de "sun-jdk" y busque con esto:

```
Jack-Krauser-Gentoo64 ~ # equery list --portage-tree sun-jdk

 * Searching for sun-jdk ...

[-P-] [  ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.26:1.6

[-P-] [ ~] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.27:1.6
```

y de paso me fui aqui y se puede apreciar de cualquiera de las dos maneras que existe un paquete de "sun-jdk" que no esta MASKED y es de la version "dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.26" en mi trabajo tengo instalada la version "dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.27" (esa maquina tiene ubuntu instalado) y estaba viendo si puedo instalar esa version, pero como esta MASKED mejor creo esperar pero y ahora, donde consigo la version "dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.26" si no esta MASKED? ¿porque no aparece la version "dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.26" que es no MASKED al hacerle un "emerge -s sun-jdk"? quiero instalar esta version de java para en lo postrer instalar un IDE y hacer unos proyectos personales que los estoy aplazando porque quiero trabajarlos en linux pero sobre todo quiero hacerlo en gentoo. Quiero aprender linux como se debe...

Saludos...

PD: Si es que tengo que instalar la version "dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.27" no habria problema, lo puedo quitar el MASKED pero el problema es que lo estaba haciendo pero aun me sale un mensaje que me dice "2 dependecias no satisfechas" pero si me da la opcion de instalar y no lo quiero instalar hasta solucionar los dos problemas, por lo pronto me basta con manejar la version "dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.26" pero si alguien me quiere hechar una mano con la version "dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.27", pues no me quejo  :Wink:  XD

----------

## gringo

perdón, he leído el hilo varias veces y no acabo de entender que es lo que quieres hacer ... lunes por la mañana ya sabes ...

que te dice un emerge -pv sun-jdk p.ej.?

que por cierto, para saber que paquetes hay disponibles en gentoo no tienes porque irte a ninguna página. 

Si tienes el árbol actualizado instala el paquete gentoolkit y usa eshowkw, p.ej. :

```
-->eshowkw sun-jdk

Keywords for dev-java/sun-jdk:

         |                           | u     |  

         | a a             p     s   | n     |  

         | l m   h i m m   p s   p   | u s   | r

         | p d a p a 6 i p c 3   a x | s l   | e

         | h 6 r p 6 8 p p 6 9 s r 8 | e o   | p

         | a 4 m a 4 k s c 4 0 h c 6 | d t   | o

---------+---------------------------+-------+-------

1.6.0.26 | o + o o o o o o o o o o + | o 1.6 | gentoo

1.6.0.27 | o ~ o o o o o o o o o o ~ | o     | gentoo
```

saluetes

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *gringo wrote:*   

> perdón, he leído el hilo varias veces y no acabo de entender que es lo que quieres hacer ... lunes por la mañana ya sabes ...
> 
> que te dice un emerge -pv sun-jdk p.ej.?
> 
> que por cierto, para saber que paquetes hay disponibles en gentoo no tienes porque irte a ninguna página. 
> ...

 

Pues lo que quiero es instalar el jdk de sun, pero como tu mismo pusiste en ese comando se puede ver que la version "1.6.0.27" esta MASKED, en cambio la version "1.6.0.26" no lo esta, en teoria al hacer un "emerge dev-java/sun-jdk" deberia instalarme esa version (1.6.0.26) pero no lo hace, solo me quiere instalar la version (1.6.0.27) y me da problemas de MASKED, y de hecho al buscarlo ya sea por "equery" o "emerge -s" solo aparece disponible la version "1.6.0.27" para ser instalada y la pregunta es: ¿porque no esta disponible la version "1.6.0.26" para poder ser instalada en portage?

Saludos...

PD: Ahoritas no puedo probar el comando que me pusiste ya que estoy en el trabajo  :Wink:  , pero me parece muy interesante herramienta...

----------

## quilosaq

El comando 

```
emerge -s sun-jdk
```

 te da una información correcta: te dice que la versión disponible mas reciente es la 1.6.0.27 y te añade junto al nombre del paquete [ Masked ]. De ahí no debes deducir que si intentas instalar el paquete sea esa la versión que se instalará.

La versión que se intentará instalar dependerá que lo que tengas configurado para el paquete en el directorio /etc/portage.

Como te han dicho la manera practica de saber que versión y con qué valores de USE se va a instalatar es un 

```
emerge -pv sun-jdk
```

----------

## codestation

Tienes que bajar a mano los paquetes y ponerlos en tu $DISTFILES, oracle no quiere que redistribuyan su jvm asi que portage no bajará los paquetes.

Nota: para java 1.7 en adelante tienes que usar oracle-sdk-bin.

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> El comando 
> 
> ```
> emerge -s sun-jdk
> ```
> ...

 

pues al hacer "emerge -pv sun-jdk" me devuelve esto:

```
Jack-Krauser-Gentoo64 ~ # emerge -pv sun-jdk

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N F  ~] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.27  USE="X alsa nsplugin -derby -doc -examples -jce -odbc" 83,417 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 83,417 kB

Fetch Restriction: 1 package (1 unsatisfied)

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by sun-jdk (argument)

>=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.27 ~amd64

NOTE: This --autounmask behavior can be disabled by setting

      EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n" in make.conf.
```

Y por eso es que no asumo de que solo me quiere instalar la version 1.6.0.27, la cuestion es donde esta la version 1.6.0.26 para poder instalarla?

Creo que tendre que usar lo de aqui:

 *codestation wrote:*   

> Tienes que bajar a mano los paquetes y ponerlos en tu $DISTFILES, oracle no quiere que redistribuyan su jvm asi que portage no bajará los paquetes.
> 
> Nota: para java 1.7 en adelante tienes que usar oracle-sdk-bin.

 

Me puedes ayudar con eso? tengo descargado los binario...

Saludos...

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que puedo ayudarte.

Tienes que elegir entre querer instalar sun-jdk-1.6.0.26 que sabes que está considerada estable en gentoo y averiguar por qué tu sistema no te ofrece esa versión

o

querer instalar sun-jdk-1.6.0.27 sabiendo que gentoo la considera en pruebas.

Para lo primero publica la salida de 

```
emerge --info =sun-jdk-1.6.0.26
```

Para lo segundo, haz lo que te dice emerge: añade  *Quote:*   

> >=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.27 ~amd64

  a tu  *Quote:*   

> /etc/portage/package.keywords

  y vuelve a emerger.

----------

## Jack Krauser

Gracias por quererme ayudar. En este momento no me encuentro frente a mi pc con gentoo, asi que primero quiero que me aclares algo ya que me vas a ayudar y una vez mas, gracias por ello ^^

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Para lo segundo, haz lo que te dice emerge: añade  *Quote:*   >=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.27 ~amd64  a tu  *Quote:*   /etc/portage/package.keywords  y vuelve a emerger.

 

cual es la diferencia entre "/etc/portage/package.keywords" y "/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords", porque acabo de consultar en linea el contenido de "man emerge" para leer los archivos y dentro de esos no se encuentra el "package.keywords" sino "package.accept_keywords"...

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba con 

```
man portage
```

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Creo que puedo ayudarte.
> 
> Tienes que elegir entre querer instalar sun-jdk-1.6.0.26 que sabes que está considerada estable en gentoo y averiguar por qué tu sistema no te ofrece esa versión
> 
> o
> ...

 

Voy a hacerlo de las 2 maneras, supongo que no habra problemas XD...

Para lo primero, he aqui la salida que pedias:

```
Jack-Krauser-Gentoo64 ~ # emerge --info =sun-jdk-1.6.0.26

Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q8200_@_2.33GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 11 Sep 2011 04:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/ ftp://mirrors.localhost.net.ar/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/ ftp://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/gentoo/ http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.lcc.ufmg.br"

LANG="es_ES"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es en"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.br.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl alsa amd64 ao audiofile berkdb bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdinstall cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dga dri dvd dvdr encode evo exif fbcon ffmpeg fontconfig fortran ftp gdbm gdu gif gimp gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gzip hddtemp iconv ipv6 jabber java joystick jpeg kde lame libnotify lm_sensors matroska mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap multilib nas ncurses nls nocd nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl plasma png pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 rdesktop readline samba session sound spell sse sse2 sse3 ssl sysfs tcpd threads truetype udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd videos vnc vorbis xinerama xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Y con respecto a lo otro pues he aqui lo que hice:

El leido el man de portage, pero aun no entiendo la diferencia entre "package.keywords" y "package.accept_keyword", segun entiendo, este ultimo reemplazara al primero pero si los dos estan presentes el "keywords" anulara a "accept_keywords" y practicamente tienen la misma funcion, pero bueno, el punto es que lo puse en "package.keywords" e intente hacer emerge y me sale esto:

```
Jack-Krauser-Gentoo64 ~ # emerge -vp sun-jdk

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N F  ~] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.27  USE="X alsa nsplugin -derby -doc -examples -jce -odbc" 83,417 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 83,417 kB

Fetch Restriction: 1 package (1 unsatisfied)
```

Ese es el problema que tuve al querer poner en los archivos "package" para quitar el MASKED antes de postear un hilo sobre este problema, no se a que se debe ese mensaje que dice "Fetch Restriction: 1 package (1 unsatisfied)"....

Saludos...

----------

## gringo

me acabo de enterar de que existe package.accept_keywords ... según la man :

 *Quote:*   

> [...]package.accept_keywords and package.keywords
> 
>     Per-package ACCEPT_KEYWORDS. Useful for mixing unstable packages in with a normally stable system or vice versa. This will allow ACCEPT_KEYWORDS to be augmented for a single package. If both package.accept_keywords and package.keywords are present, both of them will be used, and values from package.accept_keywords will override values from package.keywords. The package.accept_keywords file is intended to replace the package.keywords file, since profiles support a different form of package.keywords which modifies effective KEYWORDS (rather than ACCEPT_KEYWORDS). [...]

 

entiendo que da mas control a los que están en estable y quieren que tan sólo se desenmascare un paquete en concreto y no todas sus dependencias o algo asi, no ?

La verdad yo tampoco acabo de entender del todo que hace el package.accept_keywords este ...

 *Quote:*   

> no se a que se debe ese mensaje que dice "Fetch Restriction: 1 package (1 unsatisfied)".... 

 

lo que te han dicho arriba, el paquete no puede ser suministrado por las repos de la distro, asi que el usuario tiene que ir a la web, bajar los archivos, ponerlos en /usr/portage/distfiles y volver a ejecutar emerge.

saluetes

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   no se a que se debe ese mensaje que dice "Fetch Restriction: 1 package (1 unsatisfied)"....  
> 
> lo que te han dicho arriba, el paquete no puede ser suministrado por las repos de la distro, asi que el usuario tiene que ir a la web, bajar los archivos, ponerlos en /usr/portage/distfiles y volver a ejecutar emerge.
> ...

 

Entonces tengo que bajarme los binarios de la pagina de oracle y ponerlos en /usr/portage/distfiles para recien emerger? Tendria que hacer lo mismo para el jre? Creo que si  :Razz: 

----------

## quilosaq

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

> Entonces tengo que bajarme los binarios de la pagina de oracle y ponerlos en /usr/portage/distfiles para recien emerger? Tendria que hacer lo mismo para el jre? Creo que si 

 

Si te decides por instalar la versión que te ofrece emerge (1.6.0.27) sólo tienes que eliminar el -p del comando emerge anterior y dejar que haga su trabajo. La F (por fetch) te adelanta que tendrás que conseguir uno o varios archivos por tu cuenta porque emerge no lo va a hacer. Te dirá claramente que archivo/s tienes que conseguir, donde están en internet, donde debes copiarlos en tu sistema y que tienes que hacer a continuación.

Por seguir mirando cosas de la otra alternativa, publica la salida de 

```
grep -r jdk /etc/portage/
```

Last edited by quilosaq on Wed Sep 14, 2011 8:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *Jack Krauser wrote:*   Entonces tengo que bajarme los binarios de la pagina de oracle y ponerlos en /usr/portage/distfiles para recien emerger? Tendria que hacer lo mismo para el jre? Creo que si  
> 
> Si te decides por instalar la versión que te ofrece emerge (1.6.0.27) sólo tienes que eliminar el -v del comando emerge anterior y dejar que haga su trabajo. La F (por fetch) te adelanta que tendrás que conseguir uno o varios archivos por tu cuenta porque emerge no lo va a hacer. Te dirá claramente que archivo/s tienes que conseguir, donde están en internet, donde debes copiarlos en tu sistema y que tienes que hacer a continuación.
> 
> Por seguir mirando cosas de la otra alternativa, publica la salida de 
> ...

 

Pues vaya, haciendo eso tengo instalado tanto el jdk como el jre, gracias por la ayuda amigo, ahora sigamos con lo otro (que tiene que salir =P):

```
grep -r jdk /etc/portage/

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords:#>=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.27 ~amd64

/etc/portage/package.use:>=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.27 X nsplugin

/etc/portage/package.use:#>=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.27 X alsa derby doc nsplugin odbc source

/etc/portage/package.use:#=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.26 X alsa doc nsplugin source

/etc/portage/package.keywords:>=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.27 ~amd64

/etc/portage/package.unmask:#=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.27

/etc/portage/package.license:>=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.27 Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE
```

OJO que tengo 2 comentadas en package.use y en package.unmask!!!

Saludos...

----------

## quilosaq

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> grep -r jdk /etc/portage/
> 
> ...

 

Sin esa línea en package.keywords no te hubiera ofrecido la versión .27 sino la .26 que la más reciente de las estables.

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *Jack Krauser wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> grep -r jdk /etc/portage/
> 
> ...

 

Pero es que antes de poner esa linea en "package.keywords" igualmente me seguia ofreciendo la version .27, la .26 no aparecia para nada y eso me tiene intrigado (no, no es porque comi trigo XD)

Saludos...

----------

## quilosaq

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

> Pero es que antes de poner esa linea en "package.keywords" igualmente me seguia ofreciendo la version .27, la .26 no aparecia para nada y eso me tiene intrigado (no, no es porque comi trigo XD)
> 
> Saludos...

 No se si el trigo habrá tenido algo que ver... pero puedes hacer una prueba. Comenta la línea en cuestión, equivalente a la situación anterior en la que esa línea no estaba y prueba 

```
emerge -pv1 sun-jdk
```

 Mira entonces si emerge te propone mantenerte en la versión actual .27 o descender a la .26.

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *Jack Krauser wrote:*   Pero es que antes de poner esa linea en "package.keywords" igualmente me seguia ofreciendo la version .27, la .26 no aparecia para nada y eso me tiene intrigado (no, no es porque comi trigo XD)
> 
> Saludos... No se si el trigo habrá tenido algo que ver... pero puedes hacer una prueba. Comenta la línea en cuestión, equivalente a la situación anterior en la que esa línea no estaba y prueba 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Pues en definitiva el trigo no tuvo nada que ver, comente las lineas en "package.keywords":

```
Jack-Krauser-Gentoo64 ~ # cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

#>=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.27 ~amd64

#>=dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.27 ~amd64
```

E hice de nuevo emerge sobre "sun-jdk" y me muestra esto:

```
Jack-Krauser-Gentoo64 ~ # emerge -pv1 sun-jdk

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   Rf  ~] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.27  USE="X alsa nsplugin -derby -doc -examples -jce -odbc" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Fetch Restriction: 1 package

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by sun-jdk (argument)

>=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.27 ~amd64

NOTE: This --autounmask behavior can be disabled by setting

      EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n" in make.conf.
```

Asi que he ahi el detalle, porque no aparece la version .26????  :Confused: 

----------

## esteban_conde

La verdad, no se si contribuiré a liar más la madeja, pero esto es lo que me sale con el comando que usais.

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina ~ $ emerge -pv1 sun-jdk 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Estoy en la rama estable de gentoo y no recuerdo el por qué de tener instalado sun-jdk aunque muy bien pudiera ser que se haya instalado con alguna maquina virtual, en todo caso no lo recuerdo.

----------

## quilosaq

sun-jdk-1.6.0.27 se puede utilizar con licencia Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE. Esto lo puedes comprobar con 

```
emerge --search sun-jdk
```

sun-jdk-1.6.0.26 se puede utilizar con licencia dlj-1.1. Comprobación 

```
emerge -pv =sun-jdk-1.6.0.26
```

Ambas licencias están incluidas en un grupo de licencias llamado EULA. Lo puedes ver con 

```
grep ^EULA /usr/portage/profiles/license_groups
```

Las licencias admitidas en tu sistema son todas excepto las del grupo EULA. 

```
emerge --info | grep ACCEPT_LICENSE
```

Como tienes la línea >=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.27 Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE en /etc/portage/package.license estás haciendo una excepción y admitiendo esa licencia en esa versión concreta del programa. En tal situación emerge sólo te pudo ofrecer la versión .27 y solo si la admitías sabiendo que estaba en pruebas y obligándote a ponerlo así (~amd64) en package.keyword.

Si aún quieres la verisión .26 tendrás que añadir =dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.26 dlj-1.1 a package.license y eliminar la línea de la versión .27 de package.keywords.

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> sun-jdk-1.6.0.27 se puede utilizar con licencia Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE. Esto lo puedes comprobar con 
> 
> ```
> emerge --search sun-jdk
> ```
> ...

 

Comprendo todo lo que mencionas y hasta le doy cierto sentido, pero la cuestion es que antes no tenia agregada ninguna licencia y sin embargo solo me aparecia la version .27. Ahora me he dado cuenta de algo, a pesar de que "emerge -s sun-jdk" me devuelve la version .27, al querer instalar una version especifica de cierto programa (en este caso java) usando la manera que me mencionaste "emerge =sun-jdk-1.6.0.26" puedo instalar la version estable que esta en gentoo, pero notese "=sun-jdk-1.6.0.26", si no pongo asi con el "=" me quiere seguir instalando la version .27, pero OJO, ya habia agregado la licencia del .26 y eliminado la licencia de la .27

Con todo he instalado correctamente la version estable (.26), pero tengo unos problemas, a la version .26 le active dentro de sus USE la USE "doc" para que me instale el API ya que quiero trabajar con netbeans y necesito revisar el API cuando sea necesario, y justamente tenia una restriccion "fetch", segun me enseñaron ustedes que lo instale nomas ya que emerge me especificaba donde podia bajar el/los paquetes restantes, y eso hice, me salio que baje el los docs de cieta pagina y que sean de cierta version, pero la cuestion es que los docs de la version .23 ya no estan disponibles (eso es lo que me pedia) y no pude instalar el doc necesario para tener el API dentro de netbeans

Saludos...

----------

